# The Elder Scrolls 6 angekündigt.



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2018)

*The Elder Scrolls 6 angekündigt.*

Damit hätte ich nun echt nicht gerechnet und es kam sehr überraschend, aber The Elder Scrolls 6 wurde wirklich auf der Bethesda E3 Konferenz angekündigt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQcnDNd3P7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die beste Nachricht bisher auf der E3


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Juni 2018)

Bethesda Gamestudio ist sehr fleisig.

Fallout 76 kommt, TES6 und Starfield beide angeteasert. Bin sehr gespannt auf alle 3 Spiele.

Was könnte das für eine Provinz sein die man da im TES-Teaser sieht? Elsweyr?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich Todd Howard richtig verstanden habe, dann kommt das aber erst für die NextGen.
Also nicht vor 2020/21.


----------

